# Best Padded Shorts



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Alright, I feel like my saddle is very comfortable and a great fit. I put an average of 15 miles on my bike a day, mostly trails when conditions permit, regular jeep trails when wet out. After losing 17 lbs since last August, I feel like my a$$ has gotten boney. Here's rear shot:

(Picture removed by Forum Administrator)

I'm wondering if there are decent shorts that have a little more padding than the standard bike short? Or are there other tricks used to gain a little more comfort on longer rides?

Please no pictures of 1950 style seats. I'm not changing the saddle out.:nonod:


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

OK, picture being removed by Forum Admin was a joke! I didn't really take a picture of my boney butt.

Really, can anyone out there recommend a decent pait of MTB shorts that have more than a few square inches of padding? I'll have to get them off of the internet as my my LBS fails miserably in this category of accessories.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

Here ya go, at this price you can get a few pair, I have 3 pair of these and they work great, plus that a great price, thanks for not showing your ugly butt..

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/SP270B11-Hoss+Ponderosa+Shorts+09.aspx


----------



## fxr man (Nov 16, 2007)

I have several different pairs including 1 pair of the hoss and like them as much as my more expensive shorts.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

I know I'm going to be the oddball here, but I hate padded shorts. I like my padding on the seat, and I'm not talking about a 2" tall gel seat cover from KMart. If you can find a seat that is the proper width for your sit bones, you don't need a whole lot of padding. Most shops are more than happy to let you test ride a saddle and see how it fits prior to buying. My butt prefers WTB Speed V and Laser V, and the Fizik Nisene isn't bad either. Just enough padding to evenly distribute the weight and not enough to jam into my parts. 

Or, you could go the other way and put the padding in your underwear. It doesn't really matter, as long as you're comfortable. I just have never been comfortable on a seat that feels like a thinly upholstered brick.


----------

